
Samsung announces 48 layer, 256 Gbit vNAND flash chip and 16TB SSD [2015] - raattgift
http://www.zdnet.com/article/samsung-announces-16tb-ssd/
======
raattgift
I wonder if the newly acquired Joyent people will get to work on making
OpenZFS take much better advantage of the internal parallelism in these drives
(as leaf vdevs) and these 2U boxes.

